# Outhouse



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm needing an outhouse built for a rural property. Would anyone on this board be interested in building it for me for a fee?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOLK-YARD-A.../131181933371?pt=Folk_Art&hash=item1e8b0d733b

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Dang, they are proud of that outhouse!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

That's an expensive ..itter! I'd just find some bushes


Tortuga said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/FOLK-YARD-A.../131181933371?pt=Folk_Art&hash=item1e8b0d733b
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

In Bandera County it's illegal to install an outhouse these days.
I was going to put one in for a part time neighbor and when I checked into it with the county it was a no go on a new installation.
It would seem this far out in the boondocks no one would care, but when the county appraiser comes around (and he does every year) he would have caught it and turned it in. Status on a building changes if there is electric and a sewer hooked up, that's why he would have been looking.


----------

